# Kill Stories



## otacon122 (Sep 7, 2012)

I didn't see a post regarding race wins, so I figured I would start one with my first serious race win. My 2002 Nissan Maxima bone stock except for a K&N air filter and 94 octane pump gas, 0-60 run against a 2013 Mazda RX9, which supposedly is powered by an upgraded rotary motor with an electronic supercharger that spits out 300hp...Well, anyway, he beat me off the line but I beat him to 60mph, and it was no contest. I left behind a good portion of the tread on the tires in the process, breaking the belt in one of the tires, but the run was worth it.

Just to note, I've raced many cars before, but none were even close to being capable of holding their own against a stock Maxima, and by that I mean I generally prefer racing the riced-out Civics just to shut the kids up about their cars being fast when they can't even afford to buy a Honda Prelude.


----------

